# Pit Bulls?? Or Not?



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

(Sorry if there is another topic on this)

BIG GEMINI PITBULLS | LARGEST XL BULLY PITBULLS | HUGE BLUE PITBULL PUPPIES FOR SALE

Has anyone else seen these dogs? What do you think of them?

How about this... Should these breeders be allowed to label these dogs as Pit Bulls, like they have?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I've seen em. They would be AmBullies. But even then, that's a stretch. The size is just well and far beyond what is standard, the papers have to be hung to get that size.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Good god, those dogs are gargantuan! They've gotta be mastiff mixes.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

It's A nokalokapoopalotadoocanidragaleashalupus.
It's A breed of mixed, strained money extorted practically useless spin off of A once noble breed. What does it resemble?
It resembles watered down, diluted, demented Americans. Why do I say this?
As I walk around in society I see the demise of the human with each passing generation.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

william williamson said:


> It's A nokalokapoopalotadoocanidragaleashalupus.
> It's A breed of mixed, strained money extorted practically useless spin off of A once noble breed. What does it resemble?
> It resembles watered down, diluted, demented Americans. Why do I say this?
> As I walk around in society I see the demise of the human with each passing generation.


Did you read what I posted? I didn't ask what breed they are.

Yes the title says Pit Bull or Not? Because these dog's are labeled as Pit Bulls on their website site. Yet I don't believe they actually can be considered pit bulls. I guess the breeders just think they have Pit Bulls.

Hence, why I just updated the thread. Should these breeders be allowed to label these dogs as Pit Bulls, like they have?


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Way too big to be APBT.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just another breeder of Mastiff mix dogs.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Kai said:


> Way too big to be APBT.


I agree with you on this. Yet, they still call them Pit Bulls.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Just another breeder of Mastiff mix dogs.


When searching around on their site they claim not to have bred in Mastiffs. Though I am not sure how true they are when they state this.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

These types ar everywhere...no they are not pit bulls, I almost would not even consider them am bullies...haha, I agree with WW on this...lol!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Jaws101 said:


> Did you read what I posted? I didn't ask what breed they are.
> 
> Yes the title says Pit Bull or Not? Because these dog's are labeled as Pit Bulls on their website site. Yet I don't believe they actually can be considered pit bulls. I guess the breeders just think they have Pit Bulls.
> 
> Hence, why I just updated the thread. Should these breeders be allowed to label these dogs as Pit Bulls, like they have?


It's A breed of mixed, strained money extorted practically useless spin off of A once noble breed. 

Guess you missed this part. My answer was included in my retort to this tiring question.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

william williamson said:


> It's A breed of mixed, strained money extorted practically useless spin off of A once noble breed.
> 
> Guess you missed this part. My answer was included in my retort *to this tiring question*.


Again no one asked a question regarding what this dogs breeds include. I might also add if you don't like it, (even though it's not a question) then don't comment or look. No one is forcing you to.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Jaws101 said:


> Again no one asked a question regarding what this dogs breeds include. I might also add if you don't like it, (even though it's not a question) then don't comment or look. No one is forcing you to.


Says the horse whisperer.
Now your going to control who post what where?
You got that thingy on all your post about what to say, or not, take your own advice.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Jaws101 said:


> When searching around on their site they claim not to have bred in Mastiffs. Though I am not sure how true they are when they state this.


They can claim whatever they want..Those dogs look to have either have Neo or Corso. I would bet on Corso.



Jaws101 said:


> Again no one asked a question regarding what this dogs breeds include. I might also add if you don't like it, (even though it's not a question) then don't comment or look. No one is forcing you to.


Ummm then why in the hell did you make a thread about them??? Come on really you can't see for yourself those are not Pit Bulls? Or any pure breed at all?

They are just like the hundreds of other people breeding dogs calling them Pit Bulls. There is no such thing as an XL Pit Bull and there never has been.

They are just worthless breeders like all the others. They go back an forth between Xl Pit Bulls and XXl Bullies which neither exists. Nothing but a marketing ploy for those who don't know any better. They are neither Bullies or APBTs they are just plain mastiff mixes. They would have some nice XL Bullies if they actually figured out what they were doing and had a goal other than mass production.

If you don't want people to comment don't make a thread............


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> They can claim whatever they want..Those dogs look to have either have Neo or Corso. I would bet on Corso.
> 
> Ummm then why in the hell did you make a thread about them??? Come on really you can't see for yourself those are not Pit Bulls? Or any pure breed at all?
> 
> They are just like the hundreds of other people breeding dogs calling them Pit Bulls. There is no such thing as an XL Pit Bull and there never has been.


I agree with the corso.

He makes it seem as though I am asking everyone to tell me what this dog is. Like all the other threads where people want to know what there dog is mixed with. I did not post a thread saying tell me what the dog consists of.

I know they are not pit bulls. I just don't see why they are claiming they are. You would think that someone would correct them or label them as something else. It's basically giving false information, and also adding to the big issue of the APBT being mixed in with every other bully breed.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

william williamson said:


> Says the horse whisperer.
> Now your going to control who post what where?
> You got that thingy on all your post about what to say, or not, take your own advice.


Me knowing a lot about horses. Doesn't mean i'm a horse whisperer, which there is no such thing.

And you comment with the same post on every thread regarding someone asking for opinions on what their dog is mixed with.

Then you also add on how you are tired of seeing the same old question.

None of these were questions regarding what this kind of dog is mixed with.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

People can call their dogs whatever the hell they want. There isn't a rule about it anywhere in the nonexistent book of ethical breeders. The kennel is a joke, obviously because they claim to have XXL Blue Bully Pit Bulls, which there is no such thing as an XXL APBT and there is no such class in the ABKC as XXL. Bunch of BYB corso mixes is all this kennel has. What is the significance of this kennel though? There are thousands of kennels just like this on the Internet.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> They can claim whatever they want..Those dogs look to have either have Neo or Corso. I would bet on Corso.
> 
> Ummm then why in the hell did you make a thread about them??? Come on really you can't see for yourself those are not Pit Bulls? Or any pure breed at all?
> 
> ...


My bad, Hols lol.... I read this after I posted and we pretty much said the same thing.... that can only mean one thing.....lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> My bad, Hols lol.... I read this after I posted and we pretty much said the same thing.... that can only mean one thing.....lol


:woof: Great minds think alike


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

They are Grade A useless turds.. Period.. A name is a name.. This is partially why it is important for a dog to prove its keep and functions true to said animal. They can call them "Pit Bulls" because it sells. Hell, a better question is how many actually claim to have a Pit Dog actually feed a Pit Dog.. Or even broader, how many do anything with their animals?

A name is useless.. Having a "badass ped YO" is useless.. Unless the animal keeps with tradition of yard and blood.

That is all.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> People can call their dogs whatever the hell they want. There isn't a rule about it anywhere in the nonexistent book of ethical breeders. The kennel is a joke, obviously because they claim to have XXL Blue Bully Pit Bulls, which there is no such thing as an XXL APBT and there is no such class in the ABKC as XXL. Bunch of BYB corso mixes is all this kennel has. What is the significance of this kennel though? There are thousands of kennels just like this on the Internet.


Well the thing about this one that caught my eye was the massive size. To claim a Pit Bull can be 150lbs? That seems like a bit much. I don't even see why people would want a Pit Bull to even be that large.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Jaws101 said:


> Well the thing about this one that caught my eye was the massive size. To claim a Pit Bull can be 150lbs? That seems like a bit much. I don't even see why people would want a Pit Bull to even be that large.


If they knew anything about the APBT then they wouldn't want one that large. People are ignorant. Also, remember there is no breed called a "pit bull." At least these idiots aren't claiming they have a tried and true American Pit Bull Terrier. This is the type of kennel a first time owner would buy from, in my opinion and then kick themselves once they gain more knowledge.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> If they knew anything about the APBT then they wouldn't want one that large. People are ignorant. Also, remember there is no breed called a "pit bull." At least these idiots aren't claiming they have a tried and true American Pit Bull Terrier. This is the type of kennel a first time owner would buy from, in my opinion and then kick themselves once they gain more knowledge.


I know  . Just using the shortened version. While typing fast I usually butcher APBT. I could see a lot of people with a lack of knowledge on the APBT going to this kennel thinking that they are getting a really big Pit. They also might end up with more then they can handle...

It also makes me wonder if these people are breeding the dogs to be this large to boost their ego's.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would suggest you take a look at the bully 101 section. Sadly, it's filled with tons of threads asking about different kennels so you can get a feel of HOW many that are out there. 

Also when you ask why people would call them a pit bull it's because of the same reason tons of threads get started asking hey what kind of pit bull do i have? And then they complain when we tell then their dog is a mutt. Just another example of why it's so bad to accept term pit bull as a classification instead of what it really is, a breed: the American Pit Bull Terrier....


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

They're cool if you like giant expensive mastiff mutts.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lucky they don't have the drive of a real APBT lol.


----------



## Its.me.ashley (Aug 7, 2012)

Those things are massive! More like American horse terrier. They clearly have mastiff in them. I don't understand how people can bread dogs like this... And people actually believe these to be pitbulls.. Makes no sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

